# This sucks



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

It’s only 17:11 and I can’t see my hot and spicy pork with vegetable lo mein. I’m blind-eating.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Still light here in Florida. Being formerly from MD, I forget how short the days are up there in the Winter. So depressing. I'd rather be dodging hurricanes.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Still light here in Florida. Being formerly from MD, I forget how short the days are up there in the Winter. So depressing. I'd rather be dodging hurricanes.


It just cuts my delivery day REALLY short. I pretty much miss dinner completely.

THIS spring forward/fall back crapolla is annoying.

On the plus side, McD’s has the bagel, steak and egg again!!! I’m so happy!!!!!!!!! I love that monster.

Only for a month though.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

We don't have the bagel, steak and egg at our McD's. We do have the "McRib", but I've never been brave enough to try that mystery meat.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s only 17:11 and I can’t see my hot and spicy pork with vegetable lo mein. I’m blind-eating.


AZ doesn't do Daylight Saving Time. 😃


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> We don't have the bagel, steak and egg at our McD's. We do have the "McRib", but I've never been brave enough to try that mystery meat.


McRib is amazingly mediocre.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> We don't have the bagel, steak and egg at our McD's. We do have the "McRib", but I've never been brave enough to try that mystery meat.


We, too, have the McRib. And some sort of deal on it. I tried it once, as I love piggies. THAT was not a piggy. So not interested.

Keep checking for the steak. It came back in VA well before NJ. I was checking a month ago already.

The steak bagel and the Shamrock Shake. That’s the good stuff I hunt.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> View attachment 684121


THAT is disgusting.
And exactly why I don't eat there.
I used, back in the day, I used to really like their Big Mac.
But, now, I cant eat their 'beef' like material.
It really makes me sick. I burp and taste it for a day afterwards.
In a pinch -- I can eat any of their breakfast stuff, or the fish sandwich. 
But, the beef like material makes me sick. For a day or so.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> AZ doesn't do Daylight Saving Time. 😃


Central and western AZ sits on the western edge of the Mountain Time Zone which means it gets dark relatively late even without Daylight Savings Time.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s only 17:11 and I can’t see my hot and spicy pork with vegetable lo mein. I’m blind-eating.


You eat on the job?!
And you eat stuff that's sure to kill ya?
LOL.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> You eat on the job?!
> And you eat stuff that's sure to kill ya?
> LOL.


Yup.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ed Elivery said:


> You eat on the job?!
> And you eat stuff that's sure to kill ya?
> LOL.


When you do this job you can't afford a long life anyway.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> When you do this job you can't afford a long life anyway.


I’m actually heading out for my steak bagel in a few.

I predict I’ll be a whole lot bigger in a month of daily steak bagels. 😂


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Well at least they don't have the all day breakfast anymore so that should keep you in check. lol.
I wish they would bring that back. Breakfast is the only thing I get at McDs. $3 for a Sausage McMuffin and Large Iced Coffee if you use the app. A meal even a gig worker can afford.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Well at least they don't have the all day breakfast anymore so that should keep you in check. lol.
> I wish they would bring that back. Breakfast is the only thing I get at McDs. $3 for a Sausage McMuffin and Large Iced Coffee if you use the app. A meal even a gig worker can afford.


Well it says “Not available after midnight”, which makes me wonder if I can make it a lunch thing.








I add on bacon and a couple of picante packets. Yummmmm.

It used to be significantly bigger though.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s only 17:11 and I can’t see my hot and spicy pork with vegetable lo mein. I’m blind-eating.


Did you not get the memo to buy more candles?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s only 17:11 and I can’t see my hot and spicy pork with vegetable lo mein. I’m blind-eating.


That is like having sex with the lights off.
You are missing at least half the pleasure.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> That is like having sex with the lights off.
> You are missing at least half the pleasure.


I guess you never had sex with a blind person?

Blindfolds don't count.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess you never had sex with a blind person?
> 
> Blindfolds don't count.


I haven't and what you said touched me. I'm sorry I said it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> That is like having sex with the lights off.
> You are missing at least half the pleasure.


I disagree sir. [email protected]@


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

New2This said:


> AZ doesn't do Daylight Saving Time. 😃


They can't run elections either.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> That is like having sex with the lights off.
> You are missing at least half the pleasure.


On the other hand, if you leave the lights on you may have seconds thoughts about having sex half the time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jumpin Jim said:


> On the other hand, if you leave the lights on you may have seconds thoughts about having sex half the time.


Way, way too much arithmetic in that statement.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

How old are you guys, anyway?!? You sound like hormone-driven teenagers. I long prefer naps. Sex is way too much work and good food brings way more pleasure. 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How old are you guys, anyway?!? You sound like hormone-driven teenagers. I long prefer naps. Sex is way too much work and good food brings way more pleasure. 😂


You clearly have not had good sex then.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You clearly have not had good sex then.


Michael Douglas got throat cancer from "eating" take out.

Enjoying a McD's steak egg cheese bagel can't give you genital herpes.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

colamacy said:


> Michael Douglas got throat cancer from "eating" take out.
> 
> Enjoying a McD's steak egg cheese bagel can't give you genital herpes.


Some things are worth the risk.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Some things are worth the risk.


At least 50,000,000 Americans have some form of herpes. Some studies indicates more than 70% of the population. Eating the Michael Douglas "take outs" may lead to the pic below. Wear a mask when you're Ubering.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> THAT is disgusting.
> And exactly why I don't eat there.
> I used, back in the day, I used to really like their Big Mac.
> But, now, I cant eat their 'beef' like material.
> ...


Do a google search for “pink slime”. A beef byproduct banned in Canada and the EU but welcomed in the USofA.
It barely qualifies to be used in “100% beef” products. 
The product is heated enough to melt off the fat and gristle then rinsed with ammonia to remove as much fat as they can. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_slime


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I
> How old are you guys, anyway?!? You sound like hormone-driven teenagers. I long prefer naps. Sex is way too much work and good food brings way more pleasure. 😂


Evidently, not nearly as old as you.
I like all three in the proper order: Food first, sex, long nap.

Why would a man let his wife get lazy?
Or, like I told mine once: "l don't care if you sleep through it - but you do have to BE there."


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Do a google search for “pink slime”. A beef byproduct banned in Canada and the EU but welcomed in the USofA.
> It barely qualifies to be used in “100% beef” products.
> The product is heated enough to melt off the fat and gristle then rinsed with ammonia to remove as much fat as they can. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_slime


OMG, they remove fat!

"or citric acid to kill bacteria", not to remove fat which is removed with heat & mechanical methods.

If you eat bone-in beef such as T-bone, you may be eating *lean finely textured beef,* which you call pink slime, without the fat removed. It must be edible, even if it tastes a little like tofu.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t get people. You’re talking to grownups in an age where people have the world literally in the palm of their hand. No one eating in McD’s is under the impression that it’s healthy.

It’s kinda like “smoking is bad for you!” You don’t say?!?! I had NO IDEA!!!! Thank you for letting me know! 😂


----------

